# Toro CCR 2000 carb



## LawnBoy2ndToNone (Sep 22, 2012)

I've seen a thread on mytractorforum.com about swapping the mikuni I carb with a Honda carb on toro commercial mowers. I was wondering if anyone has done this on these Suzuki powered two cycle snowblowers? If anyone has or knows of any links to this procedure, please let me know. I'd love to be able to use a more cost effective carb.


----------

